# LED lighting



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any recommendations for an industrial type LED light equivalent to a 150w HPS for area lighting?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Like a high bay application? I have used the Lusio 2M to replace some 250 watt metal halide fixtures. I do believe Lusio also makes a 2MS that would be a little smaller, might suit your application a little better.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lighting is for outdoor. Basically hanging from a pipe bridge.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

RAB makes some nice fixtures. I think something like a 52 watt would work well. Union assembled with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

The Rab 52 watt is the ticket. Here's a pic of two I installed recently. Great lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUelectric (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, some states are eligible for a rebate from the electric company. Here in RI, they will give you a $75.00 rebate.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Lithonia makes a line, heres the link,

http://www.lithonia.com/pt/outdoor/#.USJebR2TgTY

We recently (like last week) just installed 2 wallpaks for a trial period, we will be moving on to floodlites as a trial possibly as early as next month.

Hubbell

http://www.hubbelloutdoor.com/products/led_solid_state_lighting

RAB also makes a line, they are actually cheaper in price, atleast here in Alberta

http://www.rabweb.com/productLines.php?majorGroup=LPACK

personally I'm not a fan of the RAB style in design, and to me its all about looks, got to have a good looking site, really I just personally like lithonia, or hubbel


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

Fredman said:


> The Rab 52 watt is the ticket. Here's a pic of two I installed recently. Great lights! :thumbsup:


52 watts, thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Bnagy (Mar 4, 2013)

At work we have been changinf all of our MH and HPS out to Dialight LEDs. They have a website you can go to. We repalce them with either the High Bay HBGCMP or the DuroSite STW9C2N. They make a great product and have an awesome warranty. 90% of the LEDs we use are the High Bays.


----------

